
Show HN: How I built my self-hosted private cloud - resume384
https://github.com/technomada/cloud-from-scratch
======
resume384
I recently decided to make a simple hand built personal private multi-host
capable cloud system. I'm really liking how things are going and would like
input. What input does the hacker news community have for this project? The
intent is to create a repository maintaining contemporary resources for
handcrafting and maintaining in a manageable way a personal multi-host capable
private cloud system that's accessible internally and externally. P.S. I've
found similar projects I'd like to go over in more detail, many of which I
looked into briefly but not found in them just what I'm going for, if you're
interested in them there's a link to most at the bottom of the git readme.
Thanks HN!

